# 2017 Gulf Breeze Sertoma Rodeo 6/10-6/11



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*27th Annual Gulf Breeze SERTOMA Family Fishing Rodeo*

Enjoy a weekend of fishing with your family and friends on June10 & 11, 2017 at the Gulf Breeze South Shoreline Park.
We are presenting fifteen fish categories for the Master Angler and seventeen categories for the Jr Angler (age 14 and under at weigh in). The Master and Junior Categories are Bluefish, Bonita, Croker ( Jr Only)Cobia (M& Jr Combined), Dolphin(M& Jr Combined), Flounder, Grouper, King Mackerel(M& Jr Combined), Mullet, Pinfish (Jr Only) Redfish, Sheepshead (M& Jr Combined), Skipjack, Snapper, Spanish Mackerel, Speckled Trout and White Trout. The Lion Fish to score in one combined category so we can assist in the elimination of this fish in our coastal waters. We are continuing to look for the Divers /Spear anglers to participate in this Rodeo and warmly welcome them.

We are providing the coveted Skip Tanner hand hammered replica fish trophies for 1st place plus $50, Custom Coin Medallion for 2nd plus $30 and Custom Coin Medallion for 3rd plus $20. We have special Marine Sculptures trophy for the top Male Sr Angler, for the top Male Jr Angler a Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle-LED Flounder Light and Fishing Cart, for the top Lady Angler a gift from Jewelers Trade and the top Jr Lady Angler a G Box Watch from Bere Jewelers. Prize posted for the most by weight Lion Fish are First Place –LUMI NOX  Divers Watch donated by Bere Jewelers and $100, for 2nd place $75 and 3rd place  $25. Red/White/Blue Fish Family Award by total weight for a special Trophy and $100 in Cash.

The leader board results will be online on the event site so the participants can watch how they are doing with their weigh ins. Weigh in times are from 2-5 PM each day.

The $15 entry tickets are available at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle & Outcast Bait and Tackle in Pensacola or purchase on line at familyfishingrodeo.com. You can also check with the local merchants who are our event sponsors – look for the Event Poster in their window. They have a supply of sponsor tickets which may be free and available for the asking. We want to express our appreciation for the continued support of over 200 local sponsors.

We are again having a youth Fishing Educational Program for our Jr Anglers presented by Fish Florida. This is a very educational experience and will include a rod with a reel on completion of the course. Check in 12 to 3 PM each day. This is a great opportunity for our local youth and their young families to learn how to fish correctly and catch that Big One. 

 If you are looking for refreshments and food it is also available. The Fish Plates will sell for $5 and free hot dogs and hamburgers for all entrants. Soft drinks are also available for sale. 

There is a Silent on Line Auction having items totaling over $10,000 in value and you can make payments directly to the Gulf Breeze Sertoma. Items include overnight stays at resort hotels, merchandise baskets, dinner certificates for many local restaurants, merchandise and services certificates. Auction closes at 4:00 PM on Sunday. We also have a Raffle for a Large Green Egg on a stand and 45qt Yeti Cooler. $5/ticket or 5 tickets for $20. All the details of the Silent Auction and Raffle items are listed on the Rodeo Web Site www.FamilyFishing Rodeo. If you are looking for unusual marine art we will have ten our local artists exhibiting at the Rodeo site. 

All proceeds of the Rodeo go to the support of many local youth projects and the youth services agencies in Santa Rosa and Escambia Counties. Please look at our Web Site – familyfishingrodeo.com for additional information on the event.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

*This year's trophies are awesome!!!*

The rain is almost gone. And the fishing is about to be ON!Take a look a look at this year's one-of-a-kind trophies for the 2017 Gulf Breeze Sertoma Family Fishing Rodeo THIS WEEKEND! Get your tickets at www.familyfishingrodeo.com and fish for your chance to get one of these BEUTIFUL TROPHIES!!!
Thank you Old Salt, Skip Tanner, for the great trophies. I don't see how you keep making better trophies every year, but you do! You did it again. Thank you!


----------

